# Devils Lake Ice Fishing Report



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Fishing has been a bit hit and miss as of late. Each day some anglers do 
great while others around them will struggle. The better areas for walleyes 
have been the Casino, 57 bridge, Doc Hagens, Stromme Addition, Foughty's 
Point, and Black Tiger. Those catching fish are reporting a short early 
morning and evening bite in anywhere from 8-25 feet of water. Sunken trees 
and rocky ledges or points have been the more key areas to work. Try actively 
working sonars or chubby darters; or nils, raps, buckshots, kastmasters tipped 
with minnows or minnow heads. When pressure occurs in an area the walleyes 
tend to scatter or shut down and those working the outer edges and away from 
the crowds tend to do the best. Perch fishing's been hit and miss as well. 
Some of the better areas have been the deep water off Rocky and Military 
Points, the Casino area, the Woods Rutten area, and the south end of Black 
Tiger. Kastmasters, genz worms, buckshots, small raps, or hanger rigs tipped 
with spikes, waxworms, minnow heads, or perch eyes all work at times. Some 
anglers have also reporting Lake Irvin picking up for pike and walleyes with 
an occasional jumbo perch mixed in. For pike, smelt and herring off tip-ups 
has been the setup of choice. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------

